# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Koha dhe njeriu

## Albo

Koha eshte nje prej dimensioneve te botes qe jetojme. Eshte etaloni qe mat gjithcka por ajo me e rendesishmja eshte matja e egzistences se secilit prej nesh mbi toke. Lindja dhe vdekja jane te dy pika ne dimensionin kohe dhe kjo perben jetegjatesine e njeriut. Por sa njerez kane jetuar me kohen?

Cfare eshte per ju koha?

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Koha është ajo që na kufizon në të qënurit njeri.
Ç'është ajo për mua?  Një diçka që e kam dhe s'e vlerësoj; që kërkoj ta gllabëroj më së koti duke e ditur se une jam rob i saj.

----------


## Puhiza

Une nuk jam ne gjendje t'iu jap shpjegim shume gjerave edhe pse nuk mungojne persiatjet e mia intelektuale per te gjetur pergjigje te kenaqshme. nje nder keto eshte edhe koha, ajo lende e paprekshme para se ciles ndihem e vobekte dhe teresisht e pafuqishme. Koha eshte e vetmja gje qe une nuk e prek dot, me rreshket nga duart. Koha eshte vrasesja e deshirave te mia, vrasesja e qenies time. Kurre nuk me kane pelqyer kufijte, caqet, matjet. Asgje qe te mund te pengoje lirine. Koha eshte vrastare per jeten e nje njeriu dhe eshte "nene" per jeten e njerezimit. Koha eshte vete pavdekesia. Pasqyra e perjetshme e njerezise.

----------


## DiamondRing

Koha eshte relative..Sa me mire ta kalojme jeten aq me e shkurter do te na duket.Do preferoja te vdisja "neser"

----------


## MtrX

Drejtor, 
po te kthej nje pergjigje pak te cunguar se nuk do jap mendim personal, po mendim te nje gjeniu te prape:
Hitleri ka thene ne librin e tij Mein Kampf (a dicka e tille)  :buzeqeshje:  
Vetem kur njeriu arrin moshen 30 vjecare atehere arrin ai te kuptoje ai te gjitha ceshtjet thelbesore qe kane te bejne me konfiguracionin e sistemit shoqeror, per kete arsye vetem ne ate moshe mund te futet dikush me sukses dhe ne politike. 
shpresoj ta kem shprehur sa me qarte me fjalet e mia, se kjo thenie e Hitlerit permban nje fjale ne gjuhen gjermane qe nuk perkthehet ne menyren e duhur pothuajse ne asnje gjuhe tjeter te botes. shpresoj te te pelqeje
ReSpEkT

----------


## edspace

Koha nuk është asgjë më shumë se një shpikje njerëzore. Koha është thjesht një njësi matëse për të lehtësuar mendimet e njeriut. Koha na jep numrat, një tjetër shpikje njerëzore. 

Fakti që mat jetën tonë na bën ti kushtojmë më shumë rëndësi por në të vërtetë nuk është asgjë më shumë se një numër. 

Bie dakort me përgjigjen e DiamondRing. Më pëlqejnë të gjitha.

----------


## Leila

Titulli eshte *Mein Kampf* (Lufta Ime).

Koha... mesuesi me i mire qe fatkeqesisht i vret studentet me ne fund.

E urrej kohen. Eshte nje tjeter kufize per njeriun qe nuk e di ku eshte fundi i gares.

----------


## Mina

Koha eshte malli me i shtrenjte! Nese dime ta menaxhojme na tregon vleren.

----------


## "KINGU-1"

""Kush ka kohe dhe pret kohen kot humbet"

----------


## The Hobbit

Koha eshte "pasuria" qe eshte e ndare njelloj tek te gjithe njerzit, te pasur, te varfer, mbret, apo qytetar.
Te jetosh me kohen dote thote te jetosh cdo moment te saj ne menyren me te dobishme per vehten dhe per te tjeret..

----------


## As^Dibrane

Kohe eshte dicka qe me ka ikur aq shume e tashme as nuk lodhem ta ze, ndoshta me pelqen te jetoj ne te kaluaren, ndoshta i frigohem se ardhmes... nuk e dij... dij vec qe e urej kohen se gjithmon me mposht

----------


## ari32

Hyne ne cdo veprimtari te jetes tone,cdo gje qe bejme eshte e lidhur me te.E bejme dhe na ben cte doje.
Te vetemen gje qe nuk mund te bejme eshte ta ndalojme ate.

----------


## Aragorn I

Nuk me magjeps koha me shume se c'me magjeps fiksimi ose mania qe kemi ne per te. Dhe me te drejte, nuk e kundershtoj kte mani, por desha te dija se c'fare eshte karburanti i ksaj manie. Me duket se vdekja. Nese eshte kshtu, atehere ne nuk jemi maniak aspak me kohen, por me kohen qe na ka ngelur. Pra jane dy tema te ndryshme. Dhe ne kte teme, c'fare po diskutojme? Kohen ne pergjithesi? Apo kohen qe na ka ngelur?

Kjo e dyta me intereson pak. Kurse e para me shume. Kur jam duke shtypur nje dokument ne Microsoft Word, bej nje gabim dhe shpejt shkoj tek butoni 'back' dhe gjithcka eshte sic ishte. ka raste kur bej dicka gabim gjate dites, dhe mundohem te gjej ate butonin 'back' perseri. Kjo me magjeps se tepermi. Dmth te kesh mundesine te manipulosh kohen. Sidomos kur shikon fotografi disa muaj ose vite me pare. Ne koke te vijne kujtesat, dhe gjithcka te kujtohet aq mire sa te duket shume afer, sikur po ndodh ne ate moment, sikur je kthyer mbrapa ne kohe. Por ne fakt eshte shume larg, dhe eshte e bezdishme, ne mos e dhimbshme te kuptosh se c'fare shikon ne fotografi ka vdekur e nuk eshte e mundur te ngjallet perseri. Levizja nepermjet kohes ehste endra ime fantastike.

----------


## Albo

Aragorn, kur te vdesesh do te levizesh me kohen, do te shohesh filmin qe ka rregjistruar historine e jetes tuaj, qe fillon me lindjen e mbaron me vdekjen. Koha vete nuk shteron ashtu si nuk shteron uji i lumenjve apo oqeaneve.

Koha as nuk manipulohet dot, ashtu si nuk mund te marresh dot mbrapsht fjalen qe sapo nxorre nga goja. KOHA dhe FJALA kane shume gjera te perbashketa ne fakt. Te dyja nuk mbarojne kurre. Te dyja njerezit i perdorin gjate gjithe jetes se tyre dhe kur ikin ua lene trashegimi pasardhesve te tyre. Ashtu si kohen e jetojme pa e kthyer dot mbrapsht, edhe fjalen e themi pa e kthyer dot mbrapsht. Nese limiti i kohes per njeriun eshte vdekja, limiti i fjales per njeriun eshte po vdekja. Nuk e di pse kam kete besimin se me vdekjen njerezit rreshtin se foluri e mesojne te degjojne.

Albo

----------


## Stresi

Koha nuk lind,nuk vdes,nuk shkon por koha vjen...

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar nga Thjeshtesia_
> *Koha është ajo që na kufizon në të qënurit njeri.
> Ç'është ajo për mua? Një diçka që e kam dhe s'e vlerësoj; që kërkoj ta gllabëroj më së koti duke e ditur se une jam rob i saj.*






> _Postuar nga Puhiza_
> *Koha eshte e vetmja gje qe une nuk e prek dot, me rreshket nga duart. Koha eshte vrasesja e deshirave te mia, vrasesja e qenies time. Pasqyra e perjetshme e njerezise.*






> _Postuar nga DiamondRing_
> *Koha eshte relative..Sa me mire ta kalojme jeten aq me e shkurter do te na duket.Do preferoja te vdisja "neser"...*






> _Postuar nga Leila_
> *Koha... mesuesi me i mire qe fatkeqesisht i vret studentet me ne fund.*






> _Postuar nga Aragorn_
> *Nuk me magjeps koha me shume se c'me magjeps fiksimi ose mania qe kemi ne per te. Dhe me te drejte, nuk e kundershtoj kte mani, por desha te dija se c'fare eshte karburanti i ksaj manie. Me duket se vdekja. Nese eshte kshtu, atehere ne nuk jemi maniak aspak me kohen, por mekohen qe na ka ngelur...*



Keto ishin postimet qe duhen vleresuar . Brravo ! 

Koha lindi me NE . Koha jeton sepse jetojme NE . Koha vdes bashke me NE ! .........Ne jemi Padronet dhe Sklleverit e Saj ! ( NE = Une , ti , i gjithe ........ Njerezimi ) Koha eshte Gjykatesi me i drejte ! 




> _Postuar nga Mina_
> *Koha eshte malli me i shtrenjte! Nese dime ta menaxhojme na tregon vleren.*


Me pelqeu shume citati i Mines. 

Kot nuk tha Naimi i madh : Koha eshte Flori !

----------


## diikush

me intrigon me shume aspekti filozofik i ceshtjes, dhe do te isha shume kurioz te di mendime te ndryshme lidhur me perceptimin e kohes si nje dimension tokesor.
Nje filozof qe nuk me kujtohet spekulon qe (per kohen) nuk ka te ardhme dhe te shkuar, por vetem te tashme, pasi ceshte e ardhmja? Eshte cdo seconde qe vjen pas secondes qe jemi tani, pra e tashme; po ashtu dhe e shkuara eshte/perbehet nga secondat qe sapo kaluan, pra prap e tashmja.

Te tjere spekullojne qe koha eshte thjesht nje dimension njerezor per te treguar progresin e jetes; pra ideja eshte qe koha eshte nje fare sinonim i hapesires.. nje gje e tille.. 

E di qe mund te duken si mendime absurde, por me interesojne.
Shume shkencetare dhe libra e shenjte flasin per kohen. Jam i sigurt qe koha eshte dicka shume me e komplikuar (ose mbase me e thjeshte) se c'e perceptojme ne.

Cfare mendoni?

----------


## Ketrin

Koha eshte si rruga kur je nisur  per nje udhetim te gjate, do gjithmone ta kesh nen  kontroll, sa ke ecur, dhe sa te ka mbetur dhe me e rendesishmja :ku je?
Vetem koha eshte pike referimi  dhe prova e vetme e vertetesise
se  vlerave njerezore dashurise , miqesise, besnikerise, kurajos.
Vetem ne kohe mund ti gjejme pergjigjet.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Evolucioni na ka predispozuar qe  te lindim,jetojme edhe me pas fatkeqesisht te vdesim sepse,qe te jesh fitt ,eshte me shume e arritshme nepermjet riprodhimit me te shpeshte sesa me nje jete me e gjate.Bazuar ketu eshte teper e paarritshme qe te perjetojme ndonjehere pavdekshmeri biologjike edhe pse medikisht mundohemi te perfitojme sado pak ne lidhje me jetegjatesine.Por sidoqofte ne mund te perfitojme nga pavdekshmerija cybernetike qe do te thote pavdekshmeri e energjise sone mendore ,organizimit tone mendor edhe jo pavdekshmerija e trupit tone materialo-biologjik.

----------


## Sokoli

Dakort me Naimin qe koha eshte flori, por duke ditur qe te gjithe njerzit kerkojne te jene te lumtur e qe egzistenca e floririt nuk implikon detyrimisht dhe egzistencen e lumturise sa na hyn ne pune?

----------

